# BSG - Best TV score ever?



## Ranietz (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree. One of the best TV show ever and with excellent music. A refreshing take on sci-fi music. And Bear McCreary just turned 30 this year. How come he's writing such great music at such a young age.

So say we all.


----------



## billval3 (Aug 7, 2009)

I liked the show, but the finale sucked big time! :x


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 7, 2009)

I usually think Sean Callery is the best TV composer, but I'll buy Season 4 of BSG today to check it out!


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes it is the best music and it's also the best tv show. Looking forward to Caprica and the new season of 24 featuring Katee Sackhoff.


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 7, 2009)

It's some of the best music around. Even if it werent for picture-just amazing work.


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't post here much anymore, but wanted ot chime in on something little like this, since I recently watched the whole series a month or so ago.

I honestly thought BSG had one of the greatest uses of music in a show. Season 3's finale is just awesome! and the intertwining of all along the watchtower over all ended up really making me smile

but it also has some of the cheesiest music I've heard in TV as well...

some of those guitar wanking parts throughout the series... come on! It reminded me of some dude wanking away on his ADA MP-1 (with it oh so lookie me chorus) at guitar center... I'm sorry but its pretty bad. Liek they got stoned and just went with it.

but I actually feel thats in tune with what the show was like. Really, *REALLY* good when it was "on", and pretty weak when it missed its mark. At least it was consistently more above average than below.


----------



## Ed (Aug 8, 2009)

billval3 @ Fri Aug 07 said:


> I liked the show, but the finale sucked big time! :x



I thought it was idealistic, but frankly its hard for any series to end well and BSG did very well. The question is if LOST will do a better series end.


----------



## David Story (Aug 8, 2009)

Bear is doing adapted cues from BSG live in concert. Really fun experience, crowd rocking to a soundtrack. Cool line-up, including up to 7 percussionists.

He's on a TV schedule, so there are cues done in a hurry. 

The secret is Ron Moore et al want to use live instruments and get the funding.


----------



## Ed (Aug 8, 2009)

Some footage of the recent live show with the actors and producers around is on youtube, apparently Bear will have good footage of it up eventually.

I'd have loved to go!


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 8, 2009)

Ed @ Sat Aug 08 said:


> King,
> 
> The only music I didnt like was "Pegasus" and "Lords of Kobol" from Season 2, The rest were fraking awesome and personally I liked the guitar stuff. The All Along the Watchtower stuff rocked.



Lords of Kobol is one of the best cues from season 2.


----------



## billval3 (Aug 8, 2009)

KingIdiot @ Fri Aug 07 said:


> some of those guitar wanking parts throughout the series... come on! It reminded me of some dude wanking away on his ADA MP-1 (with it oh so lookie me chorus) at guitar center... I'm sorry but its pretty bad. Liek they got stoned and just went with it.



I think I remember what you're talking about. There were a couple of times when I was like "what the heck was that?" Honestly, the music never stood out to me much and I knew a lot of people liked what he was doing. After reading this thread, I'm going to have to give the season 4 soundtrack a listen!


----------



## synthetic (Aug 8, 2009)

I went to the live show in San Diego, it was awesome. Four percussion, four strings, three guitar, bass, ethnic winds (Chris Bleth), keyboards, bagpipes and two vocalists. Hearing the four percussionists playing taiko live was killer. \m/


----------



## David Story (Aug 8, 2009)

synthetic, you were at comic-con? Cool.


----------



## Lunatique (Aug 8, 2009)

I was disappointed by the last few seasons. The first two and the mini series were much better because the writers haven't started reusing the same gimmicks over and over again. By the second time they showed Admiral Adama throwing shit around after drinking himself silly, then sliding down the wall sobbing like a kid who lost his dog, I got kind of annoyed. By the third time I started to get a bit pissed.

But yes, I love the BSG music as well. I wish they would release a CD of the live show they did in L.A.. 

I would say that in general, television in the last several years have gotten extremely good and gives a lot of feature films some stiff competition in terms of originality and quality. It really all started with shows like The Sopranos and Band of Brothers, where those guys took the bar and blew it sky high. It's been up there ever since.

The shows I'm currently following are:
Breaking Bad
Mad Men
Lost
Dexter
Entourage
The Office


----------



## synthetic (Aug 10, 2009)

Sopranos was all source music, no score. 

I didn't go to ComicCon, I drove down just for the concert.


----------



## stevenson-again (Aug 10, 2009)

> unless you mean the UK Office with Ricky Gervais which rocked.



if you liked that you should check out 'extras' - especially the second series. it's tough to watch but oh dear lord is it funny - and brilliant...


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 10, 2009)

stevenson-again @ Mon Aug 10 said:


> > unless you mean the UK Office with Ricky Gervais which rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> if you liked that you should check out 'extras' - especially the second series. it's tough to watch but oh dear lord is it funny - and brilliant...



I actually like Extras more than The Office. Stephen Merchant is great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BhJR7kviSY


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 10, 2009)

My big problem with the american Office is that I hate most of the actors in it, can't get past that. 8)


----------

